

The 10 Most Marketable Web Development Skills - shayan
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/10_most_marketable_web_development_skills.php

======
jimbokun
I was starting to freak out when I thought they were ranking ASP/VBscript
ahead of Javascript.

Then I realized the list was in alphabetical order.

~~~
shayan
good point man, that was getting me confused too

